# Tommasini Velocista



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a dream come true for me. Have always lusted after a Tommasini, and have always appreciated Columbus Max tubing. So when this one came up for sale, I broke the piggy bank and grabbed it!

It'll be some time before I save up the pennies for the group...So for now it sits in my living room as I contemplate the build. I'm torn between keeping it period correct (I guess that would be C-Record?) or going for a retro modern build with 10 speed Chorus. 

The seller couldn't give me any prior info or history on the Velocista. So if anyone here has some knowledge I'd really appreciate learning a bit. 

Also, if anyone here rides a Columbus Max bike I'd like to hear what the ride is like on real world roads. I'm hoping this frame won't be jackhammer stiff! 

View attachment 229866


View attachment 229863


View attachment 229864


View attachment 229865


I've put additional pics in my RBR album: http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=766

A great riding weekend to all.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

That's fantastic!

I have a Concorde Max frame waiting to be built up, so I can't give you any feedback on the tubeset, but my Tommasini is the 'if the house was on fire and I can only rescue 1 bike' bike - I absolutely love it


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Beautiful! Good job scoring that baby!!! Except for the right chainstay, it looks like it is in fantastic condition! I love Tommasinis. Exudes craftsmanship through and through!

Oh as for which group? What are you leaning towards? I would say go modern. Unless you have an affinity for the 8 speed ergos or earlier downtube levers (neither of which I like, but that is my own pref), go modern. Find an alloy 10 speed group and don't look back.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice - I too lust after a Tommo.

If you don't mind, what size is it? and how much did you pay?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Gorgeous frameset.

Rode my Sintesi today, matter of fact!


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Modern 10 speed polished Campy gets my vote. Try to avoid carbon. My 2 bits.
Nice find. It's a beauty. Be sure to let us know how you like the ride.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Super find! I have always lusted for frames in MAX, MINIMAX and the way cool MS (multi- shaped) tubset. BTW, Columbus has reintroduced a MAX tube set. I hope this is a signe of good things to come. I'm sick to death of carbon. Check out this blog on MAX frames.

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/01/steel-lovers-columbus-re-introduces-max.html


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the encouragement. :thumbsup: 

The more I think about it, the more partial I am to 10 speed Chorus or Record, all alloy of course. Gotta start skipping meals to save up ...:lol:


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I would*



VeloCruzer said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement. :thumbsup:
> 
> The more I think about it, the more partial I am to 10 speed Chorus or Record, all alloy of course. Gotta start skipping meals to save up ...:lol:


Hey, even the cat knows its a cool frame......


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

For probably less than you'd pay for used or NOS alloy Chorus/Record 10 speed bits (I know - I've been checking Fleabay), you could go with the alloy Athena 11.

I busted my butt and was very patient in finding all alloy Centaur 10 for my retro Bertoni build. A lovely lugged steel Italian with a modern drivetrain (shiny aluminum Campy of course) is a joy.


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

Well my friend I have not only ridden a Max tubed bike but I own a Velocista. Let me tell you it is the finest bike I have ever ridden. It's an incredibly smooth ride and screams to go faster. I have never been able to do a slow recovery ride on the Velocista. You just want to go fast on it. When I get my bike in the mid twenties is like it's on rails, just as steady as can be. I guarantee you will not be disappointed with this bike.
I don't know a great deal about the Velocistas. They were imported to the U.S. in the early nineties and brought over in very limited numbers, I heard the number 100 here in the states. I looked for one for about 4 years and have only seen 3 for sale, one of which I bought. I have never seen one the color of yours. The ones I have seen are white and purple like mine.
I say you have a keeper. After you get it built up give us a ride report. I say it will include a smile and at least the feeling of being able to speak Italian, enjoy.
Here is a some pictures of my bike.
Clickie



Mutt


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Richard, I also find myself spending way too much time on the 'Bay looking for Chorus 10 or Centaur 10. I really want an all alloy group from the last of the square taper line before Campy went to QS, Power Torque, etc. The 11 speed stuff doesn't do it for me, in part due to looks, in part due to stories I hear about 11S being finicky to set up and maintain. Gotta keep the faith and keep searching. :devil: 

And Muttley, what can I say but thanks for the inspiration man! :thumbsup: We're going into winter down here in Australia so it's going to be a while before I get the Velocista on the road. I'll just have to print out your post and pics and read them when it's freezing outside and/or when I get sniped at an ebay auction!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

VeloCruzer said:


> Hey Richard, I also find myself spending way too much time on the 'Bay looking for Chorus 10 or Centaur 10. I really want an all alloy group from the last of the square taper line before Campy went to QS, Power Torque, etc. The 11 speed stuff doesn't do it for me, in part due to looks, in part due to stories I hear about 11S being finicky to set up and maintain. Gotta keep the faith and keep searching. :devil:
> 
> And Muttley, what can I say but thanks for the inspiration man! :thumbsup: We're going into winter down here in Australia so it's going to be a while before I get the Velocista on the road. I'll just have to print out your post and pics and read them when it's freezing outside and/or when I get sniped at an ebay auction!


Not to steal your thunder, VeloCruzer, but here's what I was able to do with a vintage Italian (TSX not Max). Despite the fact that I work in a bike shop, most of the stuff I got for this build was "hit and miss" from various sources. The wheels, derailleurs (mechs to you guys), and shifters came from eBay, the crankset from Nashbar, and various other pieces from trades with co-workers and friends. Only the brakes and that beautiful Selcof seatpost, as well as the the NOS frameset, did I get through our shop.

Sorry about your being in the "wrong" hemisphere, summer is coming here in Southern California where we get to ride all year. Had this beauty out for a fifty miler a week ago and despite having a modern plastic wonder bike (a Trek Madone 6.9 that I love), this Italian work of art is a joy.

Get it built with what works for you and ride the crap out of it!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

*yup!*



RJohn said:


> Modern 10 speed polished Campy gets my vote. Try to avoid carbon. My 2 bits.
> Nice find. It's a beauty. Be sure to let us know how you like the ride.



I second this! Definitely no carbon. I think it's been said...but how about saving yourself the time & possible frustration of getting a older gruppo and just going for the Athena 11?

Think they are reasonably priced through UK dealers and can be had in shiny silver!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

And VeloCruzer, awesome score! I'm a Tommasini owner myself. Here's mine, a bit of inspiration for ya! Mine is a 1990 Diamante with...the Multi-Shaped tubeset. It's my Sunday cruising machine.










Richard, I never get tired of seeing your Bertoni. It's perfection!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Ryan. Thanks. Ditto for your Tommasini. I think I'm going to have to go with some "gumwall" tires when the Michelins die.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I had some limited edition white Continental GP 4000s on mine for awhile. They looked okay, but just not proper. Plus, white tires? White tape is bad enough to keep clean...but tires?!

I think classic tires can look awesome, but some newer ones can look cool too, kind of updates a classic steel bike. Either way, hard to go wrong with a beautiful bike

I like those tires. 700x22 Veloflex Master. Very nice and smooth rolling. Probably not the best lifespan or puncture resistance, but I don't put all that many kms on my Tommasini. And when I do they are generally cruising K's, so the tires aren't ridden that hard or through glass.

If you keep your eyes open you can get good deals on the Veloflex tires through Euro dealers.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Catalog scans*

View attachment 276477
View attachment 276478


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, nearly three years later, after some career turbulence, I've managed to hang on to the Velocista and complete her. 

I splurged on a NOS set of Chorus 9sp shifters and a mint pair of Atlanta 96 wheels. Some patience and restraint had to be applied to everything else which is Chorus/Record. 

Thanks to David B. who played a big role in the build, which included a rebuild of the rear wheel. The ebay seller sold it as a 9sp and when it arrived, surprise, it's 8sp! Just part of the fun of putting a vintage bike together. 

And here she is...


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on getting it together and my compliments on a very nice build! Stunning frame, absolutely stunning!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

BRAVO! Well done.



VeloCruzer said:


> Well, nearly three years later, after some career turbulence, I've managed to hang on to the Velocista and complete her.
> 
> I splurged on a NOS set of Chorus 9sp shifters and a mint pair of Atlanta 96 wheels. Some patience and restraint had to be applied to everything else which is Chorus/Record.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

What ^ he said. Just OUT-f'in-STANDING!!!!

glad you came through your trials and tribulations with your Tommasini.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Understated simplicity. She's quite beautiful.


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the high-fives!

I agree with Jetspeed about it having that sporty yet elegant look. Aside from the obvious appeal of the Max tubing, I really like that it's more Aston Martin and tux instead of red Ferrari convertible


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Definitely more Aston Martin than Ferrari, absolutely stunning. Your ride is making me really want to find a Velocista now, thanks a bunch!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent build! She is a real beauty.


----------

